

Map of Undersea Internet Cables - vertak
http://www.submarinecablemap.com/

======
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9216894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9216894).

Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3643749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3643749),
a few years earlier.

------
oxymoron
For people interested in this, I can recommend Neal Stephensons Wired feature
from the 90's. As you'd expect from Stephenson, it's crazy long. It describes
his travels documenting the laying of an early submarine Internet cable.

[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html)

------
noselasd
Also, this is quite informative: [https://www.quora.com/How-are-major-
undersea-cables-laid-in-...](https://www.quora.com/How-are-major-undersea-
cables-laid-in-the-ocean)

------
rgbrenner
like that map.. it's been on hn a few times. have it bookmarked.

This article has a similar map (same data source) with a slider by year:
[https://builtvisible.com/messages-in-the-
deep/](https://builtvisible.com/messages-in-the-deep/) (The article is also
interesting)

~~~
kylebennett
Similarly, here is a nice map with fiber trunk over land in some areas:
[http://maps.level3.com/default/#.VefukZ1Viko](http://maps.level3.com/default/#.VefukZ1Viko)

------
alister
The most connected spot in the world isn't New York or Hong Kong, but the
unlikely city of Fortaleza, Brazil, with 17 cable landings.

------
thomasahle
It's really weird thinking about, that every time I swipe around that map on
my phone, what I see is sent over some of those exact cables from the other
side of the world.

------
justhw
When crossing the Atlantic and other big oceans, do the cables actually rest
on the ocean floor or do they float?

~~~
Synaesthesia
They're laid at the bottom of the ocean.

~~~
ksec
Then how would sharks bite them?

~~~
rgbrenner
_it has been speculated that sharks are attracted to the magnetic field
created by the high voltage carried through the cables, which resembles those
created by fish._

Article includes video of shark biting cable:
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/14/google-
und...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/14/google-undersea-
fibre-optic-cables-shark-attacks)

------
crishoj
Would be neat to add know and suspected Five Eyes interception points.

~~~
elchief
They're the white dots ;)

